

Show HN: hateratio.com, how much hated? - bfcapell

Hi people,<p>The other day I needed a tool to build quickly a site and wanted to know which one would cause me less trouble.<p>I decided to start googling about things like "drupal nightmares", "wordpress is driving me nuts" and things like that, and use the relative number of search results to decide which one to choose.<p>As the process of doing it manually is not very enjoyable I have built this site that uses this same idea. It can be entertaining to search whether Lenin or Stalin is preferred, discover that Romney is more hated than Obama, or that, coming back to my original query, I should use drupal instead of wordpress.<p>The site is here: http://www.hateratio.com<p>The current hate algorithm is pretty simple but gives acceptable results. I can improve it but I'm not sure if this site is of any real interest, or if there are existing and better options to do this kind of comparisons.<p>I'm using Bing instead of Google since the latter does not allow this kind of usages AFAIK. Doing some tests, I found Google results to be more consistent, but Bing's are good enough.<p>Let me know if you have any suggestions. I hope you like it and find it useful, or at least entertaining.
======
swanson
Neat project, reminds me of Gary Bernhardt's "Sucks/Rocks"

<http://sucks-rocks.com/> <https://github.com/garybernhardt/sucks-rocks>
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/sucks...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/sucks-
rocks-1-the-rails-app)

------
bfcapell
Thanks people for your comments! Didn't know about "Sucks/Rocks", yes, the
idea is basically the same. In fact, I considered using something like
loveorhate.com but the domain was already taken.

It's curious that now, some days later, the "windows" and "wall street" hate
ratio is down a lot. Oh and try querying "justin bieber"...

------
diwank
Nice idea. How about the ability to bookmark and share comparisons?

I'd so love to show off the fact that Mozilla has a hate-ratio of only ~ 1.7%
while Microsoft has _ahem_..

------
BPm
"windows 278.9242055000443%" of hate wow. This thing amuses me. I like it. Fun
idea. I bet many people would want to share the hate results on their twitter
or facebook

------
SuperChihuahua
Hacker news: 0.0182099756842696% :) ...and it seems to break when you search
for Wall Street ;)

------
shloime
I think it's a cool idea.

